# Hatch problem..



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, the thing wont open anymore... I think its because of rust back there. Anyone know how I can get this fixed?


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

hmm..that is very sketchy...is the lock busted?
when u pop the hatch do you hear the lock release? 
Can u do stuff? like pop the hatch and push it up from the inside?


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah it makes the sounds, but it WILL NOT open... getting anoying having to put and take stuff out of my trunk through the back seats..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

that same shit happend on my other HB......all i did was just use the key...and lift


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

mine only works some of the time so what i have to do is take like a water bottle or my big cd case and stick it under the hatch lever to make the lever stay lifted. then just go open it up 

if this does work for you make sure that whatever you put under the lever to hold it up is removed before you close the hatch. or else it wont close


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

Another reason why the coupe ownz da fastback :fluffy: 
god put rust on the earth to piss us off


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Could I put like a newer latch on it or something??? This is anoying..


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i just fixed mine like 2 days ago after i posted on here. since the hatch in mine 89 was fucked up, i had spare hatch parts lying around. when i got the 90 i never checked out why it was fucked up. turns out it was just a little clip that had fallen off. this is probably the case with yours too. just take all the stuff off that covers the hatch assembly thing in the back.

if you put the key in and turn it, there should be something that is turning inside that youll see. make sure its connected to this sort of bar thing...just a part of the hatch assembly. if these 2 things arent connected then the probable reason is the little silver half moon looking clip has fallen off. if your lucky it might be inside your trunk by the spare tire. if not, go to the junkyard and hope nobody else already stole it off another 240


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

NoNOS4u said:


> Another reason why the coupe ownz da fastback :fluffy:


They use the same release mechanism and both suffer from th esame rust problems.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Joel said:


> They use the same release mechanism and both suffer from th esame rust problems.


 He's right....i had an 89 coupe, and my latch would sometimes stick if not get stuck through and through. 

-Alex B.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

joels the man he knows his shit and he complete owned ya


but anyways , did you fix your hatch problem yet or is it still fooked?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

All I did to get past that problem was throw 2 15 inch kicker solo barics in my trunk so I had to press down hard to close it, and once I hit the latch to open it, no problem.


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Its still messed up I havnt checked on this thread in awhile, Im going to go check it out later, thanks guys


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have to say this, If you couldn't get the hatch open because u didn't try the key, instead u used the pop latch and never tryed the key u should be smacked banned and this thread should be closed.

I'll take it, that was not the issue and u need to have the lock looked at.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I have yet to try this, but i heard that if you loosen the latch thats in the trunk and move it as far up as you can then tighten again it should work...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its an adjustable latch, sometimes the screws loosen and it moves around a bit. Minor bumps can also throw the rear end out of alignment and prevent it from openeing (or closing) properly.


----------

